# Could i get some advice ??



## Zebra Fish

for christmas this year im looking at getting a camera, i take a lot of photos on my phone when im dog walking, pictures of my tank, its something i'd really like to get into and want a fairly good digital one to start me off and see if i'm really going to stick with this hobby. i'd be taking alot of up close photos and mainly ones where the subject is moving, but i can still edit videos if the quality isn't that good. 

i'm just wondering if anyone is able to decipher which of these two cameras is best for my needs or best in general. so let me know 

1. Panosonic
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1944000.htm#pdpFullProductInformation
http://www.whatdigitalcamera.com/reviews/compact-cameras/panasonic-lumix-tz35-review/4/ 

2.Sony
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/2666071.htm#pdpFullProductInformation
http://www.ephotozine.com/article/sony-cyber-shot-dsc-wx350-review-24583


----------



## Lindy

I'd wait until the sales after christmas and get some thing better for the same money  I picked up a lumix g5, last dec, on Amazon for a bit more than the sony and is an excellent camera. If you don't want a massive DSLR then a mirrorless camera like the lumix g range is the next best thing and if photography ends up a hobby you have a camera capable of being automatic or completely manual.


----------



## Zebra Fish

Always a risky game. I work in retail and know that some of our stuff is going up in price after Christmas despite being on offer beforehand. If I told my boyfriend that he'd still buy it ahead of time anyway
It's not the case I was bothered about size it was just considering that I may not fully get into photography and if I got a big expensive camera. So vote one for the Panasonic  thanks for the reply 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jsxx

go for dslr!  Once you find out basic how it works you will never look back


----------



## Zebra Fish

Haha it's just to see if I'll stick with this hobby or not 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebra Fish

any one else got any advice or experiance with these cameras ??


----------



## Andy Thurston

Jsxx said:


> go for dslr!  Once you find out basic how it works you will never look back


I agree and they can be had for not much more
http://m.valuebasket.com/en_GB/Niko...-BK?AF=GOOGB&gclid=CIDwiNnis8ICFWPLtAodE1gAXg
Or
http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/camera...s-22001914-pdt.html?intcmpid=display~RR#cat-0
You can always sell it if you don't get into photography
Cant comment on the 2 you were looking at but the d3200 and 1200d are not that heavy
I'd be tempted to go have a look at some in the shop and see what they feel like before making your final decision.


----------



## Zebra Fish

naa digital for now guys think i will end up going for the panosomic  (sp) if i do need to edit the photos i can always use my computer for that, may look into what i can download for doing that actually... it begins haha 

both of you have "_i told you so_" rights if by this time next year i am actually looking at DSLR's though haha 

stand by for the photos coming soon


----------



## drodgers

Truly the best camera for you is the one you like the feel of mostly.
Go to an electronics shop where you can feel the camera and take some dummy shots .
The one that has the best ergonomics and is not to confusing is the one i'd go with.
Ive been shooting Nikon's for 15 years because Cannon's feel off to me.
Also set a price point and the features you want before hand if want to save money pick it out and then buy it online.


----------



## Chris Jackson

I simply love the Fuji X system cameras, image quality is great but the real joy is the compact handling and simple at a glance analogue controls. As a basic move up from using your phone an Fuji X30 (or an earlier X20) could be great as you still have compact size but you also have full manual control of settings and a decent viewfinder which means you can learn a lot about photography exposures, shutter speeds, ISO and the like but without breaking the bank or lugging cumbersome gear around on a dog walk.


----------

